#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How to learn computer Networking ?

## Wondergirl

HI here ,


I don't know apply computer principles such as connecting to 
wireless or sharing files between two OR more computers .



*Could you share any easy methods for how to connecting to wireless OR sharing files between two or more computers?* :question: *



Thank You!*

----------


## Moana

> HI here ,
> 
> 
> I don't know apply computer principles such as connecting to 
> wireless or sharing files between two OR more computers .
> 
> 
> 
> *Could you share any easy methods for how to connecting to wireless OR sharing files between two or more computers?**
> ...


YouTube
this link should be helpful!

----------

